# Audio Problems (Realtek HD 2.01 drivers)



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

I just switched from Windows XP Pro to Vista 64-bit Home Premium a few days ago. Since the change I can no longer get all of my audio to work. My headphone jac seems fine because I can plug my headphones in and hear sound or if I plug my speakers into the headphone jac I can also hear sound through them. I've checked and make sure that nothing is muted and checked to make sure every device is "enabled". My microphone with my headset doesn't work either now. 

ScreenShots:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

My only suggestions would be to first go back into Device manager, click on View and enable hidden devices and re-check for red/yellow flags. Then expand the sound tree again, right-click on the Realtek HD audio device and un-install the driver. Then re-boot.

Then go into the Realtek Audio Manager and reset to default settings. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

I tried that and still have the same issue. Also I figure I'll mention that when I run the audio test on the Realtek manager, it will play the sounds for my center speaker through itself, my sub through the center, my back left through itself, and my back right through itself. The issue with that is it doesn't play for my front right or front left speakers (5.1 system). That doesn't make any sense to me not to mention no sound at all is heard through any of the speakers while the headphones are plugged in through any other applications (like windows media player). I have to use my headphone jac for my headphones OR speakers to get sound. 

Should I try a different driver completely or something? I'm out of ideas personally. Everything worked on XP perfectly so I'm not sure if it's just Vista being a pain or solely the drivers or what.

Also I read around on the net and found some people saying to find and edit a file in the registry or if it's not there to add it and edit it, but I could find niether the registry entry to edit nor the folder to put it in.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick...

You could try another driver if one is available for x64.

If you have any links for the registry items you mentioned, I'll take a look. I do not have the same sound system as you and may not have the registry entries to physically look at.

JC

.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll look around for another x64 driver in the meantime. As for the registry editing, all I was saying is when I tried to Google my problem I found some people saying they did registry edits for "enableinputmonitor." or "inputmonitor." incase either it was missing or needed to be changed. I could niether find those registries or find the location that was supposed to exist for me to even add them. Don't know if messing with any of that would matter or not though. Here's a link to what I mean: 
http://www.buyxg.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=519

(Couldn't find the second place I saw it again to link.)


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

Will all of these drivers work for me? (I use onboard audio.)

http://www.64bitdrivers.com/search.php?s=vista x64 audio driver&redirect=/driver.php?id=1399


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick..

Look at this link found within one of your link - not sure if this applies or not -

http://www.miguelcarrasco.net/miguelcarrasco/2006/12/vista_microphon.html

As for the last link you posted, you can certainly try any of the x64 drivers as you can do a system restore or driver roll back should you encounter any difficulties after the update.

Have you also gone into Device Manager and un-installed the devices, re-booted to allow Vista to re-install them?

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## RickR1 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Nick, I am working with the Windows Vista Outreach Team, and I would like to help. It is common when updating your Operating system to Windows Vista, that some issues might pop up. In your case with your audio, it is most likely caused by an out of date Driver from Realtek. Try going here: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/10539/ and downloading and updating your driver and see if that will fix your trouble. But before you do that I suggest you Run windows update first and download and update anything from Windows Vista Updater, then download and install the Realtek Driver. (there is a guide on that page as well to help you along)

Good luck
Rick


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Nick..
> 
> Look at this link found within one of your link - not sure if this applies or not -
> 
> ...


I read through that before and it didn't seem to help. Yes I did uninstall/reinstall the drivers and also let vista automatically install the device as well. I'm now in a slightly better situation (what changed to make it work like this I have no idea but...) now if I have my 'Center Speaker / Sub' input plugged into the light green Headphones/FrontSpeakers jac then my speakers work. The problem is in that case my headphones therefore will not work (or my mic still in any situation). Just for information purposes this is my stereo system: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006
My speakers have a "Matrix" button to turn on/off for the adjustment of sound. Whenever I have my speakers working and the Matrix is turned off, I can only hear through my front left and right speakers. Yet, if I turn the matrix on I can hear from all speakers. The problem is it worked with all speakers on either setting before installing Vista.

Basically it comes down to being:

1.) Speakers and no headphones/mic
A.) 2 speakers working without matrix
B.) 5 speakers working with matrix
2.)Headphones and no mic/speakers

I'm so confused lol.



RickR_WIN-TEAM said:


> Hi Nick, I am working with the Windows Vista Outreach Team, and I would like to help. It is common when updating your Operating system to Windows Vista, that some issues might pop up. In your case with your audio, it is most likely caused by an out of date Driver from Realtek. Try going here: http://www.techspot.com/drivers/driver/file/information/10539/ and downloading and updating your driver and see if that will fix your trouble. But before you do that I suggest you Run windows update first and download and update anything from Windows Vista Updater, then download and install the Realtek Driver. (there is a guide on that page as well to help you along)
> 
> Good luck
> Rick


I originally went to Google and found the 2.0.1 driver for Realtek HD audio. Then when that didn't seem to work I went straight to Realtek's site and downloaded the newest driver (2.0.3) and that seemed to have the same issue. Then just for for the heck of it I went to DriverAgent and let it scan my pc for outdated drivers. Then after uninstalling the old drivers I used the ones from their site and if you read above to my reply to JC you see where I am now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick. . .

Have you looked into a BIOS update and as Rick mentioned - are all Windows Updates in?

One item that I will also mention is the Microsoft module audiodg.exe - take a look at yours in Task Manager. Click on Processes, then bottom-left check the box for show processes from all users. Click on the name heading to sort. Look for audiodg.exe - how much RAM is it using?

This new HP Vista SP1 x64 system's audiodg.exe is out of control as it increases its RAM usage over a 6-12 hour period to nearly 2gb - take a look at the screen shots for this 4gb RAM system. The first is from Microsoft SysInternal's Process Explorer - like Task Manager. Look at the line in purple:



















There is an update out from IDT available through Windows Updates that quiets this somewhat - but literally. It ends up reducing the volume to this laptop's internal speakers, so I have yet to install it since my recent Vista re-install (I do this ~ weekly for testing purposes).

Check your's out over a 6-12 period. Just curious and wanted to point out a possibility here.

I cannot think of anything else except a hardware issue at this point. I simply don't know enough about your audio system even though you have painstakingly described it in vivid detail. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.
@*RickR_WIN-TEAM *- Hi Rick.. thanks for the help - very much appreciated - please post back with any other suggestions... you are always welcome to do so.

.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

BIOS I believe is the newest (unless they made a new one in the past few weeks).



My process doesn't seem to have that same problem. My computer has been on for about 12-13 hours.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

I know this is a seperate issue but I just wanted to ask because it's starting to bug me. Anyways, how do I get my files to appear as they did originally? What I mean is my picture files no longer show me the image before opening it. Same with videos and other files also. Example:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick. . .

There's no limit on what you can inquire into - so ask away!

Try this - START | type folder into the start search box & hit enter - select restore defaults.

JC


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

*-Staying on topic so removed my post.-*


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

Still no luck with the audio issue.


Side problem: How can I get my picture and video files to display the image the file contains like it normally does.



Mine got messed up and I can't figure out how to put it back the original way when you have them set to view as "tiles" or "thumbs". Any ideas?


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

My microphone works now (sort of...) but it seems that when I talk after a few seconds my volume goes down and then nothing (can't be heard). Any ideas? Is it just a bad mic/headset or does this problem corrolate to the other audio issue?


----------



## angelito batan (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi i got a camera problem in my laptop no image pure black anyone can help..thank you for your support


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

Been a couple days and I still need help. Any help is welcome and appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick. . .

Let's try the SYstem File Checker/repair utility - 
START | type cmd.exe into the start search box | right-click on cmd above - then type the following into the "DOS" screen and hit enter:


```
[size=3][b]
sfc /scannow

[/b][/size]
```
Let it run - maybe 10 min or an hour.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot JC for the continued assistance. Above is my scan results.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

First BSOD today from a "dxgkrnl.exe". Any idea if it's relevant to my other problems? If not I won't worry about it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick...

Sorry to hear about the BSOD...

dxgkrnl.exe is the Microsoft DirectX Graphics Kernel module.

Please run a dxdiag report - 
START | type dxdiag into the start search box and hit enter. Save as a text file

Also - please get that dump file - I'll take a look at it to see if it reveals anything. It s/b in \windows\minidump - you'll have to copy it out to zip it up.

Zip dxdiag & the dump file up and attach to next post.

JC

.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

I attached all required information for you as asked. Hope it helps!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick. . .

I picked up the zip file - thanks.

Check out WERCON for info on BSOD - there may be something there - 
START type wercon - hit enter

Also check out the Reliability Monitor - see what installed/un-installed b/4 the BSOD - 
START | type perfmon & hit enter

Please let me know if you find anything.

JC

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick. . .

I processed the dump -

The bugcheck was 0x00000050 (0xfffff8000d5b6398, 0x0, 0xfffffa6003ecf163, 0x2), with the probable cause listed the Microsoft DirectX Graphics Kernel driver dxgkrnl.sys. The process running at the time was L2.exe.

0x50 = PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA and indicates that invalid system memory has been referenced. This could be a driver point at an invalid memory address - or the address is just plain bad (RAM). I have listed information from Microsoft on the 0x50 bugcheck at the end of this post.

I found something that may be an issue - how this would tie in w/your audio problem, I don't know. The one report - dxdiag - shows the following re: unsigned Nvidia drivers:

```
Display Tab 1: The file nvd3dumx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2umx.dll, nvwgf2um 
is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by 
Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  
You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
```
.

*Here is the information on your display adaptor per dxdiag:*

```
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_23301682&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 2289 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 497 MB
    Shared Memory: 1791 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (61Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2umx.dll, nvwgf2um
   Driver Version: 7.15.0011.7519 (English)
      DDI Version: 10
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 5/16/2008 14:01:00, 8115712 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: No
  WHQL Date Stamp: None
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-6D68-3B0302C2CA35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0611
        SubSys ID: 0x23301682
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
```

One other item that peaked my interest - is the RMClock driver *RTCore64.sys* with a timestamp of Wed May 25 02:39:12 2005. The little that I found out says that it is not a signed driver. You can read more HERE.

I have included the full dbug log below. Have you had any more BSODs?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


*0x50* - per Microsoft dbugging community:


> Cause
> Bug check 0x50 usually occurs after the installation of faulty hardware or in the event of failure of installed hardware (usually related to defective RAM, be it main memory, L2 RAM cache, or video RAM).
> 
> Another common cause is the installation of a faulty system service.
> ...


.

*dbug log*

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [A:\D\#Dumps\Nick_Thorp_Vista_09-12-08_AUDIO\Mini090808-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18063.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080425-1930
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01c5e000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01e23db0
Debug session time: Mon Sep  8 23:24:41.317 2008 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 10:39:59.158
Loading Kernel Symbols
...........................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff8000d5b6398, 0, fffffa6003ecf163, 2}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+57 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmv
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8000d5b6398, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffffa6003ecf163, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000002, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80001e87080
 fffff8000d5b6398 

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+57
fffffa60`03ecf163 83781801        cmp     dword ptr [rax+18h],1

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  2

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  l2.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa6009bcb580 -- (.trap 0xfffffa6009bcb580)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff8000d5b6380 rbx=0000000000000001 rcx=fffffa80055ca830
rdx=fffff8800e05a320 rsi=fffff8800d47c500 rdi=fffffa6003e0276f
rip=fffffa6003ecf163 rsp=fffffa6009bcb710 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffffa800924bc30
r11=fffffa6009bcb7f0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+0x57:
fffffa60`03ecf163 83781801        cmp     dword ptr [rax+18h],1 ds:e540:fffff800`0d5b6398=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001cc1524 to fffff80001cb3390

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`09bcb488 fffff800`01cc1524 : 00000000`00000050 fffff800`0d5b6398 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`09bcb580 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`09bcb490 fffff800`01cb1f19 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09230b20 fffffa80`09230b00 fffff880`0e05a320 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x534
fffffa60`09bcb580 fffffa60`03ecf163 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0e05a320 fffffa60`09bcb7e8 fffffa60`03eba863 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`09bcb710 fffffa60`03ecf0f6 : fffff880`08233a50 fffffa80`059f8740 fffffa80`055f5f00 fffffa60`09bcb768 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+0x57
fffffa60`09bcb750 fffffa60`03ebbbbe : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b16c360 fffff880`0d47c500 fffffa60`03ebabb0 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::Free+0x12e
fffffa60`09bcb790 fffffa60`03eb7450 : fffffa80`04713370 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0d47c500 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseLocalAllocation+0x10a
fffffa60`09bcb820 fffffa60`03eb72c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x150
fffffa60`09bcb8f0 fffffa60`03e3bf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`09bcb920 fffffa60`03e3fe07 : 00000014`00000000 fffff880`0cbf5160 00000000`00000000 00000007`ffffffff : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`09bcba10 fffffa60`03e42235 : fffff880`09fda000 fffffa60`09bcbb30 fffff880`09fda001 00000000`00081001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`09bcbab0 fffff960`00182516 : 00000000`75c03380 fffffa80`04a3b320 00000000`7efdd000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`09bcbbf0 fffff800`01cb2e33 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`04a3b320 00000000`0007e560 00000000`00008000 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`09bcbc20 00000000`75d4b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0007e548 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x75d4b5ca


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+57
fffffa60`03ecf163 83781801        cmp     dword ptr [rax+18h],1

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+57

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: dxgkrnl

IMAGE_NAME:  dxgkrnl.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  479193e6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+57

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+57

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff6fb7dbed000 rbx=fffff8000d5b6398 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffff8000d5b6398 rsi=fffff6fb7e000350 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001cb3390 rsp=fffffa6009bcb488 rbp=0000000000000002
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=fffffa6009bcb580 r10=fffff6fb7dbf0000
r11=00000000000001f0 r12=fffff6fc0006ad11 r13=fffff8000d5b6398
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa6009bcb580
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01cb3390 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`09bcb490=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`09bcb488 fffff800`01cc1524 : 00000000`00000050 fffff800`0d5b6398 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`09bcb580 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`09bcb490 fffff800`01cb1f19 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`09230b20 fffffa80`09230b00 fffff880`0e05a320 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x534
fffffa60`09bcb580 fffffa60`03ecf163 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`0e05a320 fffffa60`09bcb7e8 fffffa60`03eba863 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`09bcb580)
fffffa60`09bcb710 fffffa60`03ecf0f6 : fffff880`08233a50 fffffa80`059f8740 fffffa80`055f5f00 fffffa60`09bcb768 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::FreeSmallAllocation+0x57
fffffa60`09bcb750 fffffa60`03ebbbbe : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0b16c360 fffff880`0d47c500 fffffa60`03ebabb0 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_PROCESS_HEAP::Free+0x12e
fffffa60`09bcb790 fffffa60`03eb7450 : fffffa80`04713370 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0d47c500 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseLocalAllocation+0x10a
fffffa60`09bcb820 fffffa60`03eb72c4 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`00000000 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseOneAllocation+0x150
fffffa60`09bcb8f0 fffffa60`03e3bf29 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : dxgkrnl!VIDMM_GLOBAL::CloseAllocation+0x44
fffffa60`09bcb920 fffffa60`03e3fe07 : 00000014`00000000 fffff880`0cbf5160 00000000`00000000 00000007`ffffffff : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocations+0x41d
fffffa60`09bcba10 fffffa60`03e42235 : fffff880`09fda000 fffffa60`09bcbb30 fffff880`09fda001 00000000`00081001 : dxgkrnl!DXGDEVICE::DestroyAllocation+0x3e3
fffffa60`09bcbab0 fffff960`00182516 : 00000000`75c03380 fffffa80`04a3b320 00000000`7efdd000 00000000`00000020 : dxgkrnl!DxgkDestroyAllocation+0x8dd
fffffa60`09bcbbf0 fffff800`01cb2e33 : ffffffff`ffffffff fffffa80`04a3b320 00000000`0007e560 00000000`00008000 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIDestroyAllocation+0x12
fffffa60`09bcbc20 00000000`75d4b5ca : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`09bcbc20)
00000000`0007e548 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x75d4b5ca
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c18000 fffff800`01c5e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`01c5e000 fffff800`02176000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Apr 26 01:56:07 2008 (4812C3F7)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`002c1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Feb 28 23:46:45 2008 (47C78E35)
fffff960`004e0000 fffff960`004ea000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006c0000 fffff960`006d1000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:54:15 2008 (4791ACA7)
fffffa60`00606000 fffffa60`00610000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00610000 fffffa60`0063d000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063d000 fffffa60`00651000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00651000 fffffa60`006ae000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ae000 fffffa60`00760000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00760000 fffffa60`007bd000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`007bd000 fffffa60`007df000   nvstor64 nvstor64.sys Thu Jan 17 14:51:43 2008 (478FB1CF)
fffffa60`0080d000 fffffa60`008e7000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e7000 fffffa60`008f5000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f5000 fffffa60`00925000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00925000 fffffa60`00939000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00939000 fffffa60`0099f000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0099f000 fffffa60`009af000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009af000 fffffa60`009c2000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009c2000 fffffa60`009e6000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009e6000 fffffa60`009f5000   nvstor   nvstor.sys   Tue Oct 03 20:24:56 2006 (4522FF58)
fffffa60`00a0d000 fffffa60`00b41000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Mar 05 19:34:27 2008 (47CF3C13)
fffffa60`00b41000 fffffa60`00b4a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b4a000 fffffa60`00b78000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b78000 fffffa60`00bce000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bce000 fffffa60`00bd8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bd8000 fffffa60`00bed000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00bed000 fffffa60`00bf4000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00bf4000 fffffa60`00bfc000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00c08000 fffffa60`00c4e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00c4e000 fffffa60`00c62000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00c62000 fffffa60`00ce7000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ce7000 fffffa60`00d37000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00d37000 fffffa60`00d8f000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00db1000 fffffa60`00dbd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`00dbd000 fffffa60`00dd0000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`00dd0000 fffffa60`00de0000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`00de0000 fffffa60`00dfb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`00e0b000 fffffa60`00fce000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fce000 fffffa60`00ffa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0100b000 fffffa60`0117f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0117f000 fffffa60`011ab000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011ab000 fffffa60`011d7000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011d7000 fffffa60`011eb000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`01200000 fffffa60`0120a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`0120d000 fffffa60`01391000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01391000 fffffa60`01399000   wd       wd.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`01399000 fffffa60`013dd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013dd000 fffffa60`013e5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013e5000 fffffa60`013f7000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013f7000 fffffa60`01400000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`03406000 fffffa60`03d25480   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Fri May 16 18:17:25 2008 (482E07F5)
fffffa60`03d26000 fffffa60`03d57000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03d57000 fffffa60`03d67000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`03d67000 fffffa60`03d85000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`03d85000 fffffa60`03d9d000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`03d9d000 fffffa60`03daf000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03daf000 fffffa60`03dbd000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03dbd000 fffffa60`03dc6f80   SaiBus   SaiBus.sys   Mon Oct 29 12:48:16 2007 (47260ED0)
fffffa60`03dc7000 fffffa60`03dfb000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03e01000 fffffa60`03ee0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:08:38 2008 (479193E6)
fffffa60`03ee0000 fffffa60`03eef000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`03eef000 fffffa60`03efc000   fdc      fdc.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:28:45 2008 (4791989D)
fffffa60`03efc000 fffffa60`03f19000   serial   serial.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:41 2008 (47919899)
fffffa60`03f19000 fffffa60`03f25000   serenum  serenum.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:36 2008 (47919894)
fffffa60`03f25000 fffffa60`03f3b000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03f3b000 fffffa60`03f47000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03f47000 fffffa60`03f52000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03f52000 fffffa60`03f98000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03f98000 fffffa60`03fa9000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03fa9000 fffffa60`03fc5000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03fc5000 fffffa60`03fd8000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03fd8000 fffffa60`03ffb000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03ffb000 fffffa60`03ffc480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`04001000 fffffa60`0416a580   nvmfdx64 nvmfdx64.sys Tue Jan 29 14:38:48 2008 (479F80C8)
fffffa60`0416b000 fffffa60`041af000   ago27zkv ago27zkv.SYS Sun Jul 20 20:17:14 2008 (4883D58A)
fffffa60`041af000 fffffa60`041e7000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`041e7000 fffffa60`041f4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`041f4000 fffffa60`04200000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`04403000 fffffa60`0444a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0444a000 fffffa60`0445e000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`0445e000 fffffa60`04461e80   SaiMini  SaiMini.sys  Mon Oct 29 12:48:11 2007 (47260ECB)
fffffa60`04462000 fffffa60`04474000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffffa60`04474000 fffffa60`0447bb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Thu Nov 02 05:43:35 2006 (4549BDC7)
fffffa60`0447c000 fffffa60`045e5f80   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Thu Jul 24 06:05:39 2008 (488853F3)
fffffa60`045e6000 fffffa60`045f5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`04603000 fffffa60`04651000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04651000 fffffa60`0465d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0465d000 fffffa60`0467a000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`0467a000 fffffa60`04680480   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Thu Jun 26 11:20:11 2008 (4863B3AB)
fffffa60`04681000 fffffa60`046a0000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Mon Jul 14 14:47:25 2008 (487B9F3D)
fffffa60`046a0000 fffffa60`046bc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`046bc000 fffffa60`046bde00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`046be000 fffffa60`046c7000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:43:36 2006 (4549BDC8)
fffffa60`046c7000 fffffa60`046f1180   SaiH0728 SaiH0728.sys Thu Oct 25 10:27:14 2007 (4720A7C2)
fffffa60`046f2000 fffffa60`0470e000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:53:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`0470e000 fffffa60`0471c000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0471c000 fffffa60`04726000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:58 2008 (479198AA)
fffffa60`04726000 fffffa60`04748000   dump_nvstor64 dump_nvstor64.sys Thu Jan 17 14:51:43 2008 (478FB1CF)
fffffa60`04748000 fffffa60`04754000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04754000 fffffa60`04767000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:32:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04767000 fffffa60`04789000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:59:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04792000 fffffa60`047ba000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`04800000 fffffa60`0483b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0483b000 fffffa60`0485e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`0485e000 fffffa60`04863180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`04864000 fffffa60`0486e000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0486e000 fffffa60`04879000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04879000 fffffa60`04883000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`04883000 fffffa60`0488c000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0488c000 fffffa60`0489a000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`0489a000 fffffa60`048bf000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`048bf000 fffffa60`048c8000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`048c8000 fffffa60`048d1000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`048d1000 fffffa60`048dc000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`048dc000 fffffa60`048ed000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`048ed000 fffffa60`048f6000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`048f6000 fffffa60`04913000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`04913000 fffffa60`0492e000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0492e000 fffffa60`0499b000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`0499b000 fffffa60`049df000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`049df000 fffffa60`049fd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`08a04000 fffffa60`08a9e000   spsys    spsys.sys    Thu Jun 21 21:02:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`08a9e000 fffffa60`08ab2000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08ab2000 fffffa60`08aca000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08aca000 fffffa60`08b65000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:36:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`08b65000 fffffa60`08b8d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:56:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`08b8d000 fffffa60`08bab000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`08bab000 fffffa60`08bc5000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:35:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08bc5000 fffffa60`08bec000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:55:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`08bec000 fffffa60`08bfb000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`09200000 fffffa60`09249000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:07 2008 (479190BB)
fffffa60`09249000 fffffa60`09268000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 00:55:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`09268000 fffffa60`09299000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:56:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`09299000 fffffa60`0932d000   srv      srv.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:57:09 2008 (47919135)
fffffa60`0932d000 fffffa60`09338000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`09338000 fffffa60`093ee000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 07:57:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`093ee000 fffffa60`093f9000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`093f9000 fffffa60`093ff000   RTCore64 RTCore64.sys Wed May 25 02:39:12 2005 (42941D90)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`04789000 fffffa60`04792000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`011eb000 fffffa60`011f9000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100a000   dump_storpor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`00d8f000 fffffa60`00db1000   dump_nvstor6
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

I took time to reformat a the other day (that's why I wasn't around to post). So far my mic seems to work fine. I haven't has any BSOD since either. The "L2.exe" process you mentioned is actually a game. It seems my only unsolved issue now is being able to use my speakers and headphones at the same time. My line-in in the back for my speakers still doesn't seem to pick them up so I have to use my front speaker/headphones jac in the back and put my headphones in the front and use them individually.

As far as the unsigned drivers I have no idea. Also for the BSOD I don't really think my RAM is the issue because it's been fine since I built the pc and I have only had that one BSOD. I really appreciate all the help JC.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick. . .

You are quite Welcome.

I don't know why the line-in in the back doesn't work. Any chance of using a splitter in the front - or would this diminish the signal somehow?

JC

.


----------



## prawns (Oct 13, 2008)

Realtek settings page......on the right side written in blue "device advanced settings"

In there by default its set to "Mute the rear output device when a front headphone is plugged in"

If you instead select the setting "Make front and rear output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" you should find you now have front and rear panels outputting sound together.

Just to be sure, under where "device advanced settings" is written, you can see a picture of a folder, click this, and make sure "disable front panel jack detection" is ticked - this means you can plug things into the front without it asking you what you plugged in everytime (it also means sound will also be sent to the front panel regardless of whether you have anything plugged in at the time so its ready to go always)

**EDIT** noticed your line in problem, in device advanced settings make sure "seperate all input jacks as independant input devices" is also ticked - there may be a issue with it treating line in and your microphone as the same device


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

Adjusting those settings actually helped. Thanks! Now I can use my headphones/mic + speakers at the same time again.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick - 

Is this now solved for you??

JC

.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

90% solved you could say. Can now use my mic, headphones, and speakers at the same time again. Only problem I still have is this:

I have a Saitek Cyborg keyboard that has mic and headphone jacs built into the keyboard. I used to use those with my speakers all being plugged into the rear audio ports. Now I still can't my headphone jac in the rear/through my keyboard but I can use it in my front ports.

That could strictly be a hardware issue at this point but I have no way to tell.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick... glad to hear the other is solved.... this keyboard w/ the mics - have you checked in w/ the Device Manager (enable hidden devices under the view tab)?

What about the driver for this - what is the name and is there a system service for it if you know?

Better yet - run this, please - a driver query:
START | type cmd.exe | right-click - run as admin | then copy/paste the following into the DOS screen - 

```
driverquery /v   >  %temp%\drvq.txt & start notepad %temp%\drvq.txt
```
A Notepad will appear. Do you see the driver?

Please save that file and attach to next post along w/ fresh msinfo32 NFO file.

Thanks, Nick.

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## MCE (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a problem with the Realtek Audio HD too but it is slightly different. 

I have recently upgraded to Vista Ultimate. When installing my Realtek Driver for my motherboard (r190 for ABIT AA8XE - Realtek recommend using the driver specific to the motherboard) I get the following error - "Realtek HD audio Failed to Install Error:-0001"

All posts I have researched look like XP resolutions as they mention removing UAA (High Definition Audio class driver). It doesnt look like Vista uses it so I cant remove it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is the only issue stopping me from using the Media Centre.

Cheers,


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

kbdclass C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys 
kbdhid C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys 

Those appear to be my keyboard drivers. The text file is attached.

I'm also attaching my msinfo32 file as a text because I don't know how to give you a NFO file (I don't even know what that stands for lol). Sorry.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Nick - 

NFO = System Information File (good acronym, right?)

When you run msinfo32 - click on Save, then File - the default file extension NFO s/b there. I think you may have selected Export instead of Save. Having an NFO file allows me to view it exactly as you did. Much easier.

RE: the keyboard drivers - I thought there might be 3rd party (non-MS) drivers installed which was the reason I asked. Is there a PS/2 keyboard installed? Usually I see the i8042prt.sys driver for the ps/2 or 101/2 key kb. I'll look into this.


Thanks.

JC

.


----------



## Nick Thorp (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh my mistake. I'll upload the NFO file now and as for the keyboard drivers there is no ps/2 keyboard used. The keyboard I have is USB.

Here is some more information on my keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823175005


Edit: It won't let me upload a NFO file. Says it's an 'invalid type' (not supported for upload on these forums).


----------

